# How did you break down your belly fat? i need some help!



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

I have the so called buddha bella. I am 5'6" and 140 lbs and actually work out 6 times a week and do cardio, abs exercises and even cut out refined sugar and some carbs, etc. but i cannot get rid of this stomach. i always had it. Since i was little. I was a skinny kid but always had a belly and since i was born that has never changed. (i was born with a hypothyroid btw).
Someone advised me i might be insulin resistant and told me to include some cinnamon in my diet...Does anyone have other experiences or tips? they would be greatly appreciated since im getting married in october and would love to get rid of this stomach


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Are you on thyroid meds now?
What are your latest thyroid blood tests with ranges? That would be helpful.


----------



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

I am on thyroid meds. 75 microgram of levothyroxyl. which i think is extremly low since i have like no thyroid left. I dont have health insurance and i had my thyroid test from some doctor's office and first they lost it and the second time she kept blabbing about how good my cholestorl is until i reminded her i had a thyroid test and then she said everything is fine. So to be honest i have no clue what my results were. I had this done in may. i guess i could probably call and have them send it to me


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

You've got to rule out any form of diabetes first. Get your doctor to write a lab order for Glucose test and A1C test. I know you can buy the A1C test at the pharmacy, but not sure how accurate it is.


----------



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

I've had that whole buddha belly thing since i was a little child and ive had those tests taken a million times so i dont think that diabetes is the cause of it


----------

